#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  Hello Everyone

## faadoo-test0000

HEllo everyone, How can i practice for IELTS exam to get minimum 6.0 band. Thank you.

----------

